# 5 year old with chronic abdominal pain...



## CFay (Apr 24, 2014)

Needing some advice. My 5 year old has been suffering from chronic daily abdominal pain for over 3 months now. She has had blood work, an endoscopy w/biopsy, urine test, fecal sample, ultrasound, and nothing has been found. She is not suffering from constipation or diarrhea. About the only other symptom that she has had is a runny nose. Her doctor has diagnosed her with IBS. I find it very hard to believe that her daily abdominal pain has "no real cause" as he stated. What are we missing? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well depends on what you mean by "real".

Real meaning the few thing a very limited set of medical tests that are not in any way designed to find what is wrong in people with functional abdominal pain

or

Real in that there are some things found in research trials but that aren't in the standard set of medical tools used in the clinic. Usually with IBS the problems found are in the nervous system or the parts of the immune system that help to regulate things. You can see these changes in research labs, but they aren't part of the current medical tests.

Think of the kind of pain an amputee has when they can still feel the fingers that aren't there being slammed in a door. So nothing "real" is pounding on the nerves saying make pain, but the nerve itself is messed up and sending the I'm being pounded on signals up to the brain.

If there is zero change in stool frequency or consistency then technically it is Chronic Functional Abdominal Pain. But in the clinic all the dozen or so functional bowel problems are often lumped together in IBS as it doesn't change any of the treatments. Pain is treated the same in all of them. IBS doesn't require full on watery diarrhea or rabbit pellet constipation. It includes all changes in stool consistency and frequency.

Sometimes in kids abdominal pain may be diagnosed as abdominal migraines, but usually those kids have vomiting with the pain and it is comes and goes. So in pain for 1-72 hours then fine for days or weeks until the next round hits.


----------



## Verronica M Mitchell (Apr 25, 2014)

So sorry that your little one is in pain. I am a mom of two as well. I've had a similar experience with my pain along with my son's pain. Both of our stomach pains stemmed from our allergies. And with your little one having a runny nose she may have an allergy towards a certain food. Eating foods that I'm allergic to causes me to have severe, excruciating pain. It's no fun. Read more about my story on my website at http://www.mucusstomachpain.com I hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

CFay said:


> Needing some advice. My 5 year old has been suffering from chronic daily abdominal pain for over 3 months now. She has had blood work, an endoscopy w/biopsy, urine test, fecal sample, ultrasound, and nothing has been found. She is not suffering from constipation or diarrhea. About the only other symptom that she has had is a runny nose. Her doctor has diagnosed her with IBS. I find it very hard to believe that her daily abdominal pain has "no real cause" as he stated. What are we missing? Thanks!


Two suggestions: can they tell if there is any lack of clearance from either kidney? I had ab pain when I was within two years of that age, and it took them forever to figure it out. By that time I was delirious, feverish and my kidney was failing because no urine was able to leave. There was a blockage on one side. Not to scare you, but I was soooo lucky one doctor stopped thinking in terms of my bowels.

Another suggestion is, if the little'un wasn't breast fed, then colostrum might be a good option. Speak to a doctor about whether it's safe to give to a child, since it will be of bovine or goat origin.


----------



## Rachel Moron (May 27, 2014)

Stomach pain is very common health issues in children. Children with this disorder have belly pain that often comes and goes and lasts longer than 2 months. Understandably, children and their parents want to know what is causing the pain, if it is serious, and what can be done about it. the vast majority of children do not have a serious or life threatening problem. Most of them have a condition called functional abdominal pain. Acute pain in a child's lower right abdomen is a sign of appendicitis, which should be treated right away.Parents should know what to do in such cases? Get your children for immediate diagnose and treatment;if they have heartburn issue, Constipation is a frequent cause, may be more than stomach ache. Take expert advice and go ahead with suitable treatment without making any trial and assumptions.


----------



## smile4lina (Mar 5, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this. I have no answers for you. But just wanted to let you know I read your post and am sad for you. I have a 7 yr old boy who is in pain everyday and I feel like there is nothing I can do for him either. When I registered for this account, I saw over 100 different things you can try from antidepressants, to yoga, to deep breathing, and many more. Maybe one of those things will bring you some relief. Wishing you the best of doctors.

http://patients.gi.org/topics/functional-abdominal-pain-in-children/


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am also in pain and I haven't found the solution. I am also here looking for answers. I will post if I ever find the answer. Please do the same.

Dairy and gluten can be problematic for some people.


----------



## smile4lina (Mar 5, 2015)

Can you explain what the pain is life? Has your child started acting out? disliking life? changes in personality?

I have a 7 yr old boy who is in pain everyday for 18 months and I feel like there is nothing I can do for him either. so sad...

Lina


----------

